# 7 weeks progress pics



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

So i decided to go on keto/ carb cycling after putting on some chub over holidays and trying to bulk...

Its going quite well i have dropped from 17 to 9 % bf and my weight is actually on the rise for some reson as i am gaining better on this "diet" than ever before and body recomp is going really well!!

progress pics so far after 7 weeks... baring in mind there was much trial and error on the first few weeks of dieting.....

let me know what you think be brutal lol


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

was on 4th day of carb depletion so pretty flat but het ho you get the idea


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

You went from 17 - 9% bf in 7 weeks. That sounds like quite an achievement. Looking very lean.

Do you have a link to the diet you are following?


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats really good progress in 7 weeks, your body seems to respond well to keto! How much longer you planning on continuing the diet?


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

my diet varied as i changed from keto to carb cycling and didnt have strict food types but i aimed for around 2700 kcals and from mostly protien and good fats.... not carbs well sub 10g for first 3 weeks bar weekly carb up and then changed to carb cycling

high carb day

oats, milk and whey

yougurt and flax seeds

chicken sarni with avocardo ( wholemeal )

protien and pinapple pre wo

protien and sorbet pwo

meat lean ( 250 g ) and green veg

cottage cheese

low carb day

3 eggs, 2 whites, salsa and spinach

cottage cheese and pnut butter

tuna salad

whey and pinapple pre wo

whey and blue berries post wo

pork chop and green veg

casien protien and 25 g of nuts or spoon of pnut butter

roughtly kept to this was easy and my lifts have gone through the roof compared to when on carbs


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

running for one more week...then hols to ibiza ( so not gona put on any fat there - 4 day break ) then hitting the rebound on low carb high fat high protien diet as my body works well with this... obv up the cars abit ie upon waking, post wo and 1hr after wo....see how that goes... :thumbup1:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you completely avoided alcohol during your diet?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

progress is ace mate  definately working well what you've been doing 

i've been going for about 7 weeks now and am definately leaner however i didnt do keto or carb depleting or anything i've just been doing low carb and fat and high pro and its been working well for me.

keep doing what ur doing mate its clearly working


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

EssexMalRider said:


> Have you completely avoided alcohol during your diet?


i have been out about 3-4 times ...but when i go out i go crazy as i feel i have been deprived lol but apart from that yes:thumb:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> progress is ace mate  definately working well what you've been doing
> 
> i've been going for about 7 weeks now and am definately leaner however i didnt do keto or carb depleting or anything i've just been doing low carb and fat and high pro and its been working well for me.
> 
> keep doing what ur doing mate its clearly working


cheers matey:beer:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

well done mate looking good.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work,big changes :thumbup1:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome progress!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work mate! Keep it up. Awesome noticeable changes there and in only 7 weeks! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing progress mate, well done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one! Massive changes.

Where you taking any supplements, or was it purely the diet?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

looking awesome dude ;0)


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

:thumb :thanks very much for your replys guys appreciated!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Incredible loss for such a short period of time!


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

what kinda cardio did ya do? any gear , t3 clen etc used?


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking great. What was your before and after weight?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Loos like you've lost a hefty chunk of fat, wouldn't say you're at 7% though, probably more 10-12.

Good work either way


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

well done fella thats awesome!!

what cardio worked best for you?


----------



## BaaS (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow that's really impressive...I'm looking at trying keto for the first time hope it works for me, if you don't mind me asking what supps are you using together with your diet?

BR

Baas


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

cardio.. 40 mins fasted jogging noit walking... i like to feel like i am doing somthing which requires effort... hmm maybe i am wrong...

on non training days another 45 in the eve... but only on non training days

traing push, pull, legs and one hit style for depletion...

my bf is slightly higher than first thort as i used the electronic ones... i am act a little over 10 % but hey still not bad...

sups...

t3 and eca... tried clen but in my work shaking is not good lol...

cheers for all ur comments guys.. bumping up the cardio in the last week before the hols to see if i can go to single figs..

i must admit my carb ups were crazy and my diet was not as clean as it could of been i just wanted to see how long it would take time wise as i am planning on competeing next year...

cheers J


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

So the am cardio was daily and on non training days it was twice daily?

No days off at all?


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

day off was on carb up mate... like i said they went a little crazy and if i ran i would of puked lol you dieting atm??


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm just confused as to your cardio routine dude? Can you re phrase it for me I'm thick!

Trying to cut bf at the min yeah


----------

